
Show HN: ThinkStation – Interactive Live Education Streams for Ages 5-10 - mayugan
Hi HN,<p>We&#x27;re Mayu &amp; Glenn, the founders of ThinkStation (Free BETA: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.thinkstation.io&#x2F;download&#x2F;). We provide an education platform for kids aged 5-10 to learn intriguing concepts through interactive Live Instruction!<p>Now more than ever, we know parents are stressed out. We want to help you buy back 30 minutes of your day to enjoy a sip of coffee, nap or work! Your kids can learn about the dirty jobs of the middle ages, or learning what is money whilst you sip away on a tea with a book -- and its content you can trust!<p>We’ve come from the realm of extracurricular education -- prior to testing this, we use to run a robotics&#x2F;programming camp where we taught students to learn languages such as C#, JS etc through projects and have them compete at university hackathons -- and win :) When COVID hit we had to shut down and it was pretty brutal -- especially because we were so used to teaching students in person.<p>I was then helping my sister out taking care of her 3 year old daughter -- and I realized working from home as a parent is a terrible endeavour. We realized in order to buy time for meetings, coffee or just a short bit of alone time we needed to create something educational, engaging&#x2F;interactive and well.... not youtube. Also, easy for the parents to use :)<p>We’ve built and released our BETA via TestFlight&#x2F;TestFairy (3 Weeks!) in hopes to generate as many testers and we hope to keep you entertained by our weekly patches and new content!<p>We run at 4pm EST on Mon&#x2F;Wed&#x2F;Fri (Let us know if you want us in your time zone!): hello@thinkstation.ca 
Our FREE BETA version is available via: beta.thinkstation.io&#x2F;download<p>This release includes:<p>-Live Stream Videos at 4pm EST Mon&#x2F;Wed&#x2F;Fri<p>-Individual Student Accounts<p>-COPPA compliant chat features!<p>Also, you are more than welcome to share amongst your family and friends!<p>This our first time posting in this community and look forward to all of your feedback!<p>PS. Anywhere else we should post?
======
ezralingam11
Hello ThinkStation team,

Being a parent(s), we find this platform very unique, and definitely an
endeavour we wish our kids to continue throughout this unprecedented time.

Just one question in relation to 'privacy'. How does ThinkStation manage and
resolve privacy/security breaches that could make families vulnerable?
Furthermore, what methods have ThinkStation currently set in place to address
issues at the root?

Thank you,

~~~
mayugan
Hey Ezra!

    
    
              Thank you for the kind words! 

In regards to your question -- We take Privacy and particularly child security
as the precedent in our product. We aim to have an active community of
students -- and for our private BETA we made sure to include redundancies in
our backend, key words-addresses-emails-phone numbers to be automatically
blocked from chat.

As we continually build out our platform -- we wish to create a safe
environment and an engaging one. Our streams will not operate without a live
moderator in place to ensure the chat is secure and safe.

Hope this addresses your concerns!

------
mayugan
Launch Date: Sept 21st! Link to keep updated:
[https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/thinkstation](https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/thinkstation)

